# Roundup QuikPro Herbicide



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have weeds growing in the cracks of my concrete hardscape areas, and on my sidewalks, driveways and curbs. I also have some vines growing on my cast concrete rear fence that look scrubby and ugly.

So I went to Tractor Supply to buy a bench grinder to sharpen my mower blades I am about to swap out, and I went to the professional aisle where they keep the commercial grade chemicals to see what they had. I bought this, because the big box store stuff is low dose....



It comes in ready to mix packets, just add a gallon of water and spray:



It is much higher in glyphosate than the box box store stuff, which I wanted for a quick kill. Some of these weeds are tough and hardened off now, so I needed to get rid of them. Been weed whacking the seed heads off, and mowing them into the bags, but I want to kill them to the roots.

This oughta do the trick:



First snow hit up north, so fall is coming. Time to lay waste to these diehard weeds.

Warnings against breathing powder in the label - half-face respirator time.

Goodbye, concrete crack weeds.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

For those of you who are considering purchasing this product, it does contain surfactant in the packets, so there is no need to add a surfactant when mixing it up before spraying.

This is not clear from the packaging, but it is specifically addressed in the label contained inside the box itself.

Thought that may be of value for those considering using this on your own property.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I have this and use it once, the diquat does a fast kill and doesn't give enough time for the glyphosate to work. Also diquat.... I have heard is quite umm. M dangerous I guess would be the word to use.

@Greendoc can fill in the rest


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Fortunately, the low concentration of Diquat present in Quikpro is present in a dry granule formulation vs a liquid. The 2 lb per gallon liquid concentrate I am familiar with is hazardous to eyes and skin. A special hazard is if absorbed through skin or eyes, it is very toxic to the kidneys. Never mind if it is ingested or inhaled. My supply is under lock and key at all times. I do not keep pre mixed sprayers of it anywhere. Handling it involves precautions against skin contact, eye contact, and inhalation.

For something this potentially toxic, it effect on deep rooted weeds is minimal. I once used QuikPro for a lawn renovation application. At the label rate. What came back was various broadleaf weeds with deep taproots, sedges, and Bermuda grass.

Not that I am totally against Diquat. I use a lot of it combined with preemergent herbicides for weed control around ornamental plants. Combining it with Glyphosate negates the reason why I would be applying Diquat in the first place. It will not systemically go through a contacted leaf to then destroy an entire plant. A few drops of a Glyphosate solution on a plant is enough to kill the plant. Maybe not in a week, but one often wonders why a plant dies a month or two later. A good illustration of this is a spray technique I use to kill areas of tall grass and brush. I apply 32 oz of 41% Glyphosate to a half acre of weeds in 7 gallons of water. The spray solution is dispensed as a coarse stream that is shot over the weeds and allowed to land as widely scattered drops. 14 days later, susceptible vegetation is dying.

Each product has its own use, but combining them together is not an optimum product.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I understand that diquat is added for the fast burndown results as a cell disruptor, whereas glyphosate alone takes longer to work its way through the plant but will eventually result in plants dying.

If someone needs to kill quickly, like at an industrial site where it may be used to clear land before construction, I can see why it would be added. For me, I want the weeds to die, and the glyphosate to get the roots in the cracks of the concrete, so I mist the foliage/leaves and then pause over the center of the plant where it has roots to soak the root.

I also understand that it can be beneficial in farming to kill the foliage/leaves/stalks, etc., so the area can be replanted more quickly than waiting for the glyphosate alone would allow. Both of these uses are not what I am after; no weeds.

I don't want to have to try and pull them, because the roots are often wedged in, and the foliage tears and rips off while the roots remain and regrow. So I am okay with quick burndown to kill seeding activity, and slow root death.

I think it will also work better with taller weeds. I have an area near some electrical transformers and utility boxes (cable TV, telephone, etc.) behind some holly bushes that I have to kill weeds in. I used to go in, weed whack the top growth down to the nub, and then spray Roundup Plus (18% glyphosate, less than 1% diquat dibromide).

The problem is the approach I was using failed; I did not know why until I started researching the science more. Now I know I need to spray the plants in full so the glyphosate can translocate, but I want the foliage to die off so the area does not look like a jungle - some of the weeds look like bushes, some are now getting as tall as mini-trees!

I had to use the Stihl hedge trimmer to cut back the holly bushes (sticker leaves) after I spray for wasps (which love that area since it rarely has human activity) and then weed whack. Then it all died, but later more grows back.

So, I decided to use the higher concentrations. Dosage makes the poison, so I am increasing the dosage now....

I plan to heavily mulch this area this Fall to try and end the weed infestation. But my neighbor never treats his yard for weeds; his lawn crew just mows the weeds, and the seeds hit the ground. When it rains the weed seeds wash over into my yard as the water flows towards the fence swale under the fence pickets, and I have new weeds to go kill.

My neighbor does not care about his lawn. He never comes outside except to get into vehicles. But he can grow weeds with the best of them. And when it rains, his weed seeds become my new weeds to manage. Yeah, so....

His lawn crew saw me last week, pointed at his yard, then my yard, and started laughing. Cracked me up too....

So I do what I can to deal with the issue, and since he never weeds the area I have to kill off, it's up to me now....


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I rather add Triclopyr, 2,4D or some similar broadleaf herbicide vs Diquat in your kind of situation. To me, Glyphosate is a better herbicide for grasses and shallow rooted broadleaf weeds. It has never impressed me for vines, saplings or deep rooted broadleaf vegetation of any kind. Incidentally, burning off top growth with Diquat when done to those categories of vegetation can make the problem worse. I am speaking from 20 years of dealing with incorrectly treated VM and non crop sites where the wrong herbicides were used or the weeds were cut month after month.


----------

